# Finally Moving In



## psrumors

Well, after 2 years and many honey do items later, I am finally moving into my shop. birthdaywi 

I have had my stuff "in" the shop but have never had the time to get it organized. We bought the place in Feb '02 and work began, 2 bedrooms, family room, laundry room, storage room and communications room started within a month of moving in. Then of course summer roled around and there were flowers to plant, gardens to prep and house to paint, now that the "addition" looked so good. I also have started installing a fence around the property, clearing out some trees and a host of other honey do projects.

I told the wife "the month of june is MINE". I am going to get moved into my shop. Get it organized and clean. I have started hanging peg board and will be adding shelves galore.

Boy do I dread the 1st day of July, cuz I am back on HER clock.


----------



## psrumors

Another Pic


----------



## psrumors

And another


BTW, where can I find some metal drawers on slides to mount to the underside of my work bench? I know I have seen them but HD and Lowes think I am crazy.


----------



## Stewart

Man that is bigger than my house!!! Just kidding, that will make a great shop. If you can keep it cleaned up, that is my problem. 

I havn't seen drawers like that either sorry! Good luck in July!


----------



## guest

that looks nice ps, so that building will be all shop? no vehicle storage.. nice... is the back wall all cinder blocks?


----------



## bontai Joe

:homereat: HHmmmmmmmmmmm.... pretty!

It looks bigger than my house and I'm NOT kidding! My house is 24' x 36'. As to your drawers, do they have to be metal? You can buy the drawer slides at Home Depot or mail order (cheaper) and attach them to wooden drawers you build yourself. Or you can do what I did and get decent quality 2 drawer file cabinets with the drawers fully suspended from Staples or OfficeMax. (I got mine used for very cheap!)


----------



## jodyand

psrumors
do you have a Grainger there they have metal drawers there. And thats a big shop looks good.


----------



## psrumors

The building is 32' X 40'. There is a small office with desk in the corner, you can see the window in the corner. I can see the shop from my desk. I tele-commute so this will be my office, instead of the dining room, as soon as I can get air conditioning (only the office).

The shop is all mine, no vehicle storage, with the exception of bicycles. I will have a small building for bike and yard toys soon I hope.

The entire shop is concrete block, which has it's pros and cons. Before this all I had was a gravel drive and a 8 x 10 building. I look foward to many years and projects in this building.

The drawers at Grainger look great, not quite what I have seen in the past but I should be able to make work. Thanks for the info.

I will post picks as the project comes together......I hope it comes together.


----------



## Rodster

That is one nice playroom. 
Rodster:blacksuit


----------



## Stewart

I would have a hard time getting work done and not out in the shop doing something else! I am sure you will enjoy it! Here is to your new shop, a mans castle and kingdom!:cheers: 

Until we wake up from our dream!:hide:


----------



## Argee

Nice looking shop psrumors....I take it that there is no need to insulate for cold weather in your part of the country... You mentioned that the block had its pros and cons...I'd be interested in hearing these...It's nice to have a place of your own, for doing those manly things that us guys do...Ugh Ugh more power!


----------



## psrumors

Well argee, the main pro is I shouldn't ever have to worry about it going anywhere. This thing is built on a monolithic (spelling) pad and the first row of blocks were set prior to the pad being fully cured with rebar up through 3 rows of block and poured concrete throught the first 3 rows of block. I am unsure if a tornadoe could come throught the building.

The cons, everything that gets mounted to a wall is not a pain but not pleasure. I want to add a couple windows which means cutting block, ugly job. All gas pipes I am going to run for heat have to be exposed. If I did want to insulate I would have to fur all of the walls.

I can't say I would go with a stick built but......you know the saying about the grass being green and all that angus.


----------



## Argee

How thick of insulation are you going to go with? What kind of cold weather do you get in your area of Georgia? You could run the gas lines through the trusses and drop down through an unfinished interior wall. On the walls you may want to consider firring with that pink insulboard...I think it'll give you around an R-5.


----------



## bontai Joe

For insulation, you can also fill the block cores with loose insulating material. Sure is a nice building! Did you build it off an available set of plans or was it made to your spec?


----------



## aegt5000

Let me see……
No insulation, exposed block walls, exposed ceiling joists, need’s
additional windows, oh and exposed gas piping. Hmmmmmmm

I’ll would love to have it, just the way it is (just need to add the refrig)
32 x 40 toy box, It doesn’t get much better that. :thumbsup: 

My building lot is maxed out, so I can’t add another building.
I should leave here, pick up 10 acres in PA near bontai Joe
and leave the Long Island R.E. tax’s to Duc.
nodeal


----------



## psrumors

The building was built when we bought the place. It was built and designed by the previous owner. When he got his new house built he built on with the same basic design, only bigger and taller.

I don't plan on isulating cause I don't want to spend the money to fir the walls. I will isnulate the ceiling with a board type insulation at the roof line to try to hold some heat.

I am not complaining by no means, i have had it worse and wouldn't want to go back.

Thanks for all the compliments.


----------



## memmurphy

That will make a nice workshop. Our old garage was block. Couple of things I liked about it was it tended to be a little cooler during the summer and could be cleaned with a garden hose without damage. I have seen them blow insulation into the core around here on commercial buildings. I don't know how the cost or R value would compare to other methods though.

Mark


----------



## Ingersoll444

> _Originally posted by aegt5000 _
> *My building lot is maxed out, so I can’t add another building.
> I should leave here, pick up 10 acres in PA near bontai Joe
> and leave the Long Island R.E. tax’s to Duc.
> nodeal *



Other side of the coin for me. I have the spot on my land all picked out,[found the "spot" first day working on the land when we got it ] Just no room in the budjet to build it Maybe one of these days.


PS looks great. looks like a great place to get things done in.


----------



## Fusion1970

Man, that is awesome. I personally think it would look funny though with fur on the walls. It'd look like a huntin' camp.  

No really, I myself wouldn't be too concerned with insulation with where you live, but you might be as cold at 60 as we up here in Ohio are at 40. I'd get a propane convection heater, and be done with it. It doesnt get that cold in Cartersville. As long as Im moving around, I have found 50 degrees to be bearable. 

Also, I have been through Cartersville many times between Ohio and Florida. Cartersville does not like me. I have been stranded there when a buddies newer Olds suddenly quit running. Not many shops open there at midnight. I also broke my muffler loose once on a trip from hell, and pulled off I-75 to get a room at the Holiday Inn, muffler dragging the whole way. I broke the muffler loose, walked next door to a gas station, threw the muffler and tailpipe in the dumpster, then went back to the hotel, and straight to the lounge. I continued on the next morning with a headache and a loud exhaust.

Anyway, nice looking shop! I like the chain hoist. And as for mounting something heavy into a block wall, Tapcon screws are awesome. 

Enjoy it!
Greg


----------



## psrumors

Well, here is what I have got done so far. For drawers I am using Craftsman Intermediate boxes mounted under the work bench. I will have 3 26" and a 40" when I am through.


----------



## Argee

As I was viewing the picture...the wife walked behind me and commented....that's nice, maybe you could get him over here and organize yours


----------



## psrumors

Ask your wife if she will supply the money argee. I can organize anything with enough money


----------



## Argee

> _Originally posted by psrumors _
> *Ask your wife if she will supply the money argee. I can organize anything with enough money  *


HA HA...you sure you don't want to come spend a couple of weeks in beautiful, cool northern Michigan:lmao:


----------



## psrumors

Never been there.....have a ticket at the Delta kiosk in the AM and I'll be there shortly after dinner.


----------



## guest

psrumors that back wall looks good.. i like all the pegboard and the superlong toolbench


----------



## psrumors

Thanks S_J.


Today I pulled cable from the house out there. There will be 2 phone lines, internet access and cable TV available. My wife is beginning to wonder if I am moving out, I just might. 

I have an old pc I plan on having next to the workbench for greasy internet lookups, that way I don't have to wash and come in doors to get info.

My wife just replaced our surround sound system so I get the old cheap one, it should do better than the boom box.

Now if I could get the kids bikes out and get me a fridge I'd be good to go.


----------



## waynl

Nice job there, ps. I like the idea with the intermediate box used for drawers, maybe I'll borrow it for my garage. Certianly looks spacious enough compared to my 1-car, especially when the wife gets her buggy inside. One day I'll get my shop, but I already got the fridge!

waynl


----------



## Chris

Try to get a good keyboard skin cover that stays on to protect your KB from grease, oil, dust, dirt etc. It will last longer and make your experience much nicer in the workshop. Ask me how I know how.  

What are the dimensions on your workbench? Nice looking shop there. Do you know how much your have invested roughly?

Andy


----------



## psrumors

thanx waynl. The intermidiate box seems to work great. It is still an experiment though. I have it hung from the top and these boxes are designed to be supported from the bottom. I hope it holds. The way the medal is formed and welded it should be fine as long as I don't overload it. I used several screws and flat steel stock between the screws and box.

Admin, the bench is 24' long and 2' deep. I always seem to think it is not deep enough but it hasn't failed yet. As for cost, the shop and bench were already here. Between brackets, shelves, peg board, hardware and the intermediate box I am pushing the $300 mark. I need to spend about $5000 more.


----------



## psrumors

and oh yeah admin.....the previous owner had the shop built for $16000.


----------

